# LEVO comp alloy vs comp carbon



## vichila (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi

I am looking to buy a levo 2022.
My budget is set for the levo comp.
I looked at the parts of the comp carbon vs comp alloy.

The real differences that matter to me are:
1. The fork
The question here is if the forks the same? The spec states that they are both rhythm 36 but for the carbon version the text is longer
2.the tcu
I don't care much about the display of information during ride but I want to know if by having the tcu it enhances the configuration option?

Of course the bottom line is that I want to save money so I prefer to go for the comp alloy money wise but can stretch up the budget for the extra features I mentioned above

Thanks for your help
Victor


----------



## bryanc (Aug 7, 2017)

The difference between the two models is obviously the frame material, slightly upgraded brakes (Code R vs Code RS), and the TCU display. The rest of the components appear identical, including the fork. From what I was told the upgraded TCU allowed you to make adjustments from the display. With the standard TCU those adjustments are made via the mission control app on your phone. Not something I felt was beneficial to me.

I recently went through the same scenario of carbon or alloy. I couldn't find the carbon version in stock anywhere. I just looked and it's still not available per the specialized website. Obviously went with the alloy instead. The comp is worthy of the $2000 over the cost of the base model, unless you are interested in extensive upgrades. The upgraded fork, rear shock, bigger battery, and GX drivetrain is worth the added cost.

The $11,000 Levo expert is a nice bike and has the upgraded Fox 38 and Float X2 suspension (an approx $2000 value upgrade), slightly better wheelset, X01 drivetrain, and of course the carbon frame. But for $3500 more. Might be worth it if you are riding chunky trails.

I skipped the more expensive model since I already had a better fork and wheelset from a previous bike, and didn't need the upgraded TCU display since I use a Garmin 530 on all my rides. No regrets on my purchase.


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

Alloy would be preferred over carbon imho. It's just so much less susceptible to damage.

On the fork, my bike came with a Fox 36 Rhythm air fork, and I could just never get it to work as well as I remembered my older coil and oil forks working, so I swapped it out for the Rock Shox 35 coil/oil that I think comes on the base model Levo, and it's like a whole new bike. So much better. 

Maybe there are reasons to spend more for the comp version of the Levo, but the fork ain't one of them imho.


.


----------



## DtEW (Jun 14, 2004)

When we were shopping, for me it was between the 2021 Levo Comp vs 2021 Levo Expert. I actually saw the Levo Expert's carbon frame as a net liability, as 1) the difference in weight savings made an insignificant difference to the overall bike in a mid-level full-fat eMTB, and 2) the 2nd-gen carbon frames were weaker, being rated to 109kg vs. 136kg for the 2nd-gen aluminum. I mean, if you're playing at the S-Works (or other top-tier) end, and are hanging the lightest components which might cost-double-the-price for a few grams in weight savings... then sure, it makes sense to drop a chunk of weight at the frame for an extra thousand-or-two. But not so at the Comp/Expert level.

Granted, the 3rd-gen carbon might have new features and details that would require reevaluation, but the Mastermind TCU would not be it _for me_. YMMV depending on how much you really need to be able to constantly glance at a tiny screen vs. occasionally pulling out your phone, if at all.

That all said, if you were looking at a Levo SL... then the carbon frame's weight savings might matter more.


----------



## mlx john (Mar 22, 2010)

OP, I'd lean towards the alloy even though I'm a carbon addict. SPez says there is a 1.8 pound difference between the carbon frame and the alloy frame. That is insignificant when you're looking at complete bike weights in this category - 50 pound alloy bike or 52 pound carbon bike. Looks like the same fork to me. Same 700wh battery, and Sram GX, both which are key.



DtEW said:


> That all said, if you were looking at a Levo SL... then the carbon frame's weight savings might matter more.


I've got an upgraded Levo SL Expert. More capbable with a Pike Ultimate @ 160mm and a DPX2 w/ a Cascade Link (for more progressivity) @155mm with Pedals and Tubeless it's 38.5 pounds. Not as powerful as the full fat, but there are trade-offs.

As far as the new TCU goes, the ability to change power in 10% increments is pretty cool, but I just got a Garmin Edge 130 plus that has too many features to completely list here. A few cool things - 
It can display your power mode, your Levo's battery percentage, automatically pairs with the Levo Levo/SL motor which provides power and cadence data, plus all of the other standard bike metrics - heart rate, speed etc. Has built in GPS, GLONASS and Galileo satellites and an altimeter and it's $200 bucks.








I can also use it with my other bike.


also, what bryanc and DtEW said.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

Ive had both and cant tell the difference. I have the alloy now.


----------



## EliminatorMTB (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm in the same boat... looking at the comp vs the comp alloy or springing for the Expert. I'm not sure if this is correct or not but Specialized's website lists the Comp Carbon with the "FOX FLOAT 36 RYTHM 29, GRIP damper" where the Comp Alloy is just listed as the "FOX Rythm 36". I've got a demo for the Expert lined up for next week. It seems the 36 with the GRIP damper should be good enough, I think the stiffness of the 38 is more marketing hype than anything same with the GX vs X01 for most riders. If you want the nicer stuff that's fine but functionally the spec on the Comp Alloy should be fine unless your looking at that rear derailure and wishing X01 was printed on it or 38 logos were on your fork instead. I'm leaning towards the Comp Alloy as I still intend to ride my Enduro as my primary and like the durability of the aluminum too. Now if the Expert came with Magura MT7s I'd probably go that route, the SRAM Codes will be fine but I'm really liking the Maguras right now.


----------



## swannycg (Jul 5, 2019)

I have S-works Carbon. I love it. But honestly the weight is a not much different (with an ebike who cares), but the savings on the alloy = $ for better components


----------



## bryanc (Aug 7, 2017)

EliminatorMTB said:


> I'm in the same boat... looking at the comp vs the comp alloy or springing for the Expert. I'm not sure if this is correct or not but *Specialized's website lists the Comp Carbon with the "FOX FLOAT 36 RYTHM 29, GRIP damper" where the Comp Alloy is just listed as the "FOX Rythm 36". * I've got a demo for the Expert lined up for next week. It seems the 36 with the GRIP damper should be good enough, I think the stiffness of the 38 is more marketing hype than anything same with the GX vs X01 for most riders. If you want the nicer stuff that's fine but functionally the spec on the Comp Alloy should be fine unless your looking at that rear derailure and wishing X01 was printed on it or 38 logos were on your fork instead. I'm leaning towards the Comp Alloy as I still intend to ride my Enduro as my primary and like the durability of the aluminum too. Now if the Expert came with Magura MT7s I'd probably go that route, the SRAM Codes will be fine but I'm really liking the Maguras right now.


I can confirm that my Comp Alloy Levo came with a Fox 36 rhythm that had a grip damper. I didn't ride on it for very long, but overall it worked ok.

I swapped on a Rockshox Lyrik ultimate that I had from another bike. Much better fork overall, and better ride for what I need compared to the Fox 36. I decided against the 38 based on feedback from other riders about it being set up for more technical terrain than I normally ride. At some point I may swap in a 38 and an X2, but for now what is on there seems to work well for me.


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

I want the alloy version but the components are subpar at best. Would be nice if they offer alloy in frame only. I could care less about the mastermind. I'd stick with a garmin or wahoo


----------

